

ClipperCard – Personal Privacy Audit - nelz9999
http://nelz.net/2010/10/21/clippercard-personal-privacy-audit/

======
ddp
I don't want to sandbag your privacy article, but did you know that the
ClipperCard requires synchronized clocks amongst all the buses to properly
implement the 90 min. transfer? Want to guess how well that's working?

